# كلام مصرى غريب وجمل بتتقالك كل يوم!!



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (22 فبراير 2009)

*["]علي مراحل العمر المختلفه بيمر علي مسامع الواحد جمل بتتقال في اغلب البيوت اذا مكنش كلها ..لحد الواحد محفاظها شوفو معايا كدا 

*ادخلى يا مقصوفة الرقبة 
*مش عايزة اسمع صوت
*ما تردش عليا
*لو مش فاهم حاجة ارفع ايدك واقول للأستاذ مش فاهم ... ما تتكسفش
*ومالها بس كتب الوزارة
*بص كويس وانت بتعدى الشارع
*البس شبشب ... ما تمشيش حافى
*قوم صلى ربنا يهديك
*اطفى التليفزيون واقوم ذاكر... التمثيلية مش حتنفعك بحاجة[/color]*اقفل صدرك
*كل على مهلك وامضغ الأكل كويس
*كفاية رغى فى التليفون بأة
*ما تقفش فى تيارات الهوا وانت مستحمى
*ما تعليش صوتك عليا
*اللى يكذب ربنا يدخله النار
*يا بنى اللى ذاكر ذاكر وخلاص ... اقوم نام
*ادى دقنى اهه لو فلحت
*بلاش تلعب بالمقص ... بيجيب الفقر
*يا بنى كلم خالتك العيانة اسال عليها
*اوعى حد غريب فى الشارع يديلك حاجة وتاخدها
*لازم تاكل سلاطة خضرا
*عيب لازم تحترم اللى اكبر منك
*انت فاكرنى قاعد على تل فلوس ... اجيبلك منين
*انت ما بتشبعش طلبات
*قوم اقرالك كلمتين ينفعوك 
*ما تتكلمش بصوت عالى فى الحمام
* والله ما انت فالح السنه دى
*ما تلزقش فى التليفزيون كدة ... نظرك حيضعف
*مش شايف ابن عمك فالح ازاى ... ياريت تبقى ربعه
*اللى بيعوز يذاكر بيذاكر انشا لله حتى على لمبة جاز
*ما تطلعش ايدك من شباك العربية
* كسر رقبتك على صدرك
*ربنا يرزقك بعيال يوروك اللى ورتهولى*ما تطلعش ع الملاية النظيفة ورجلك وسخة
*حول القناة دى بلاش مسخرة وقلة ادب
*طلع ايدك من جيبك وانت بتكلمنى
*ما تحطيش ايدك فى جنبك وانتى بتكلمينى
*بتبرطم بتقول ايه
*انت فاكر انك كبرت خلاص ... مش حتكبر عليا
* ربنا يفتح فى وشك الأبواب المقفلة 
__________________

اتحدى حد مصرى مسمعش كل الكلام ده قبل كد ه لكن معرفش النظام فى باقى الدول العربية ايه

انا عن نفسى سمعته كلو ليا ولغيرى كمان 



موضوع عجبنى جدا 

بس على فكرة ملطوش..​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 فبراير 2009)

*لطشه حلوووه


تسلم ايديكي بووسي​*


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (22 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *لطشه حلوووه
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكي بووسي​*






*ميرسى ليك يا كوكو

منور ويارب يكون عجبك الموضوع*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااا ل  الطشة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

ده العادى بتاعناااااااا يعنى والحمدلله :t33:​


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (22 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا ل  الطشة
> 
> ربنا يباركك





*ويباركك


شكرا على الرد الجامد ​*


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (22 فبراير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ده العادى بتاعناااااااا يعنى والحمدلله :t33:​





*صح يا اوختى هههههههههههه


شكرا على ردك يا قمر

منورة​*


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (23 فبراير 2009)

_اه فعلا من على الفس بوك....صح_
_بس لطشه جامده اووووووووى يا بوسى _
_تسلم ايدك ياجميل...نورتى المنتدى_


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (23 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههه

الله يخليك ياقمر

بس مش من الفيس دى من منتدى تانى انا مشرفه فيه


وميرسى على ردك الجامد منور ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
جميل يا بوسى ومنغير تحدى
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​*


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (25 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى على ردك


يارب يكون الموضوع عجبك!!!​*


----------



## monygirl (25 فبراير 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلو كتير يابوسى _
_فعلا معظم الكلام متكرر_
_ميرسى ليكى يابوسى _
_تسلم ايدك_


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (25 فبراير 2009)

*يسلم ردك انتى


منوره يا قمر​​*


----------



## حوسو (26 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكووووووووور


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (26 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ليك انت منور​*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2009)

اولا مشكككككككككككككككور على الطشه
ثانيا انت لو مكانهم هتعمل كده لانهم بيحبوك جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ثالثا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههه عسل يابوسى
ميرسى ياحبيبتى 
تعيشى وتلطشى​*


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه

كل الكلام ده واكتر منه بيتقال

يلا ربنا يديهم الصحه ويقولوا 

شكرا ياقمر
*


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (3 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> اولا مشكككككككككككككككور على الطشه
> ثانيا انت لو مكانهم هتعمل كده لانهم بيحبوك جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ثالثا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير





*اولا ميرسى انك بتشكرنى على لطشى
ثانيا انا اساسا اول واحده مخنوقه من الكلام ده
ثالثا :ربنا يعوض تعبك وردك على الموضوع​*


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (3 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههه عسل يابوسى
> ميرسى ياحبيبتى
> تعيشى وتلطشى​*



*

صدقينى ردك انت اللى عسل


منورة يا جميل*​


----------



## white rose (3 مارس 2009)

يا بوسي يا عسل 

مو بس عندكن في هالحكي 

اوه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه
عنا بسورية في منو كتير 

تسلمي يا مهضومة


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (3 مارس 2009)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> كل الكلام ده واكتر منه بيتقال
> 
> ...




*

يارب يديهم الصحه ويخفوا عننا شويه ههههه

شكرا على ردك*​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (3 مارس 2009)

كلامك كله صح يابوسى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى خالص  ياقمر


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (3 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> يا بوسي يا عسل
> 
> مو بس عندكن في هالحكي
> 
> ...



*هو وصل عندكم


وانا اللى كنت فاكرة احنا بس الاسكندرنيه اكتر


دول تشعبوا وانتشرو 

احنا لازم ناخد واقفه كده


ميرسى على ردك يا جميله

منورة​*


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (3 مارس 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> كلامك كله صح يابوسى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى خالص  ياقمر





*ياعنى احنا صح



احنا هنعمل بكرة مظاهرة منهم بكرة هههههههه

منور​*


----------

